# mplayer + rmvb

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam nie moge odtwarzać rmvb w moim mplayerze.

Wiem że winna jest zato brak flagim real.

Więc ustawilem ja sobie, daje

emerge -av mplayer

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.9  USE="X -nsplugin" 6,490 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb arts dvd gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mp3 opengl oss quicktime* rar real* ssse3 svga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid xvmc zoran -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -png -pnm -pvr -radio -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 6,490 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

```

I co dalej wiem że musze pobfrac recznie źreudła więc je pobrałem.

```
realplay-10.0.9
```

Jak to zainstalowac, wiem że to pytanie ze "żłobka"

ale no cóż, zawsze do tej pory emerge załatwiało temat.

ps. arch x86

----------

## matiit

ten plik co pobrałeś (bo nie mogło pobrać, mi też) wrzuć do /usr/portage/distfiles i normalnie emerge realplay

----------

## no4b

Jeżeli nie chcesz instalować realplayera, to wywal real z USE, ściąg sobie plik drvc.so (chyba jest nawet w amd64codecs) i wrzuć do /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Jeżeli nie chcesz instalować realplayera, to wywal real z USE, ściąg sobie plik drvc.so (chyba jest nawet w amd64codecs) i wrzuć do /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/.

 

Dodałem do /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/ wszystkie koedki z realplayera i nic.

Mplayer nadal nie odtwarza.

A w realpleyerze wszystko gra.

----------

## leonarPL

Moze moja odpowiedz nie pasuje do gentoo ale w Ubuntu jak chcialem rvmb ogladac musialem instalowac w32codecs 

czyli w przypadku gentoo moglo by to jakos tak wygladac "emerge w32codecs"

----------

## muzg

 *leonarPL wrote:*   

> Moze moja odpowiedz nie pasuje do gentoo ale w Ubuntu jak chcialem rvmb ogladac musialem instalowac w32codecs 
> 
> czyli w przypadku gentoo moglo by to jakos tak wygladac "emerge w32codecs"

 

to jest jakis blad albo kolejny debilny wymysl (z w32codecs niedziala)

----------

## acei

W mplayer zmień w ustawieniach/video kodeki na x11 i powinno śmigać.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *muzg wrote:*   

>  *leonarPL wrote:*   Moze moja odpowiedz nie pasuje do gentoo ale w Ubuntu jak chcialem rvmb ogladac musialem instalowac w32codecs 
> 
> czyli w przypadku gentoo moglo by to jakos tak wygladac "emerge w32codecs" 
> 
> to jest jakis blad albo kolejny debilny wymysl (z w32codecs niedziala)

 

Potwierdzam z zainstalowanym win32codecs nie dziala (chyba że zemerguje się go z flagą real), lecz wynik jest znany (to samo co mplayer z real)

================================================

 *acei wrote:*   

> W mplayer zmień w ustawieniach/video kodeki na x11 i powinno śmigać.

 

nie pomogło   :Mad: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## acei

Kodeki, na których u mnie chodzi to X11(XImage/Shm), tyle że mam arch amd64 i używam mplayera-bin. Emergowałem bez flagi real, ale później instalowałem.realplayer-a.

----------

## SlashBeast

A ja mam normalny, kompilowany mplayer na ~amd64 z flagą real i działa wszystko, łącznie z rmvb.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

A u mnie jest tak:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.9  USE="X -nsplugin" 6,490 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb arts dvd gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mp3 opengl oss rar real* ssse3 svga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid xvmc zoran -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -png -pnm -pvr -quicktime -radio -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 6,490 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

mplayer.conf

```

nooverlapsub            = yes   # bez overlapping subtitles 

stop-xscreensaver       = yes   # wyłącz xscreensaver na czas odtwarzania 

framedrop               = yes   # drop frames, when not in sync (slow CPU, videocard, etc) 

 

# ---- SUBS ------------------------------- 

font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/couri.ttf"

subfont-osd-scale       = 4 

subfont-text-scale      = 3.0 

subfont-autoscale       = 3 

subfont-blur            = 2 

subfont-outline         = 2 

subcp                   = "cp1250"

spuaa                   = 4     # rodzaj skalowania/anty-aliasingu dla DVD subtitles 

spugauss                = 1.5   # rozmycie dla spuaa=4, 0.0-3.0, domyślne. 1.0 

    

# ---- OUTPUT/FILTER ---------------------- 

#ao      = alsa1x:noblock # wybór sterownika wyjścia dźwięku 

#dr      = no            # direct rendering wł./wył. 

#double  = yes     o      # double-buffer 

#pp      = 6             # PostProcessing dla zewn. kodeków 

 

       

# ---- AUDIO/FILTER ----------------------- 

#af = volume=10/sc 

      

         

# ---- CONFIGURATIONS --------------------- 

# Dostępne konfiguracje to: 

#       a) vidix (fs, najszybsze) 

#       b) xv-full (fs, szybkie i stabilne) 

#       c) xv-vm (fs, vm) 

vo      = xvid            # wybór sterownika wyjścia obrazu 

fs      = no           # powiększa okno 

vm      = no            # próbuje dobrać najlepszą rozdzielczość. 

zoom    = no            # ? 

vf      = pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr 

#-vf expand=-1:-100:-1:-1:0

```

odpalam rmvb

```

mplayer ......marco.rmvb

MaRcYs marcys # mplayer /home/marcys/Desktop/marc.rmvb

MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami:

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/couri.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Nie mogę załadować czcionki: /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/couri.ttf

Odtwarzam /home/marcys/Desktop/marc.rmvb.

Wykryto format pliku REAL.

Stream description: Audio Stream

Stream mimetype: audio/x-pn-realaudio

[real] Audio stream found, -aid 0

Stream description: Video Stream

Stream mimetype: video/x-pn-realvideo

[real] Video stream found, -vid 1

Stream mimetype: logical-fileinfo

VIDEO:  [RV40]  512x304  24bpp  30.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Informacje o klipie:

 comment:

xscreensaver_disable: Nie mogłem odnaleźć okna XScreenSaver.

Otwieram filtr video: [pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr]

==========================================================================

Zarządano rodziny kodeków video [rv3040] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zarządano rodziny kodeków video [rv3040win] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zarządano rodziny kodeków video [rv40] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zarządano rodziny kodeków video [rv40win] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Zarządano rodziny kodeków video [rv40mac] (vfm=realvid) niedostępna.

Włącz ją przy kompilacji.

Nie mogę odnaleźć kodeka video pasującego do wybranego -vo i formatu video 0x30345652.

Zobacz DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

FAAD: compressed input bitrate missing, assuming 128kbit/s!

AUDIO: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 16000->128000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio) decoder)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Nie moge otworzyć urządzenia audio /dev/dsp: No such file or directory

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Wideo: brak obrazu

Odtwarzam...

A:   5.8 (05.8) of 7305.0 ( 2:01:45.0)  1.4%

Wychodzę... (Wyjście)

```

Może mój mplayer nie widzi kodeków, może musze mu "pokazać" jak ma z nich korzystać. Kto mi powie??

----------

## unK

Może po prostu ściągnij tego realplayera, wsadź go do /usr/portage/distfiles i normalnie to zemerguj? W czym właściwie masz problem? Czy ta sytuacja, którą napisałeś wyżej jest już po zainstalowaniu mplayera z flagą real?

----------

## Drainer

a moze wystarczy wcisnac [y] przy emerge -av mplayer ?

----------

## caruso

Witam,

```
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Nie moge otworzyć urządzenia audio /dev/dsp: No such file or directory 
```

Szczerze mówiąc to mi się bardziej tutaj nie podoba niż kodeki. Masz ustawioną flagę oss. Czy masz włączoną obsługę oss w sterownikach alsy i czy tylko rmvb się nie odtwarza?

----------

